# eBay find



## compur (Nov 21, 2009)

Found this little guy on eBay for a total of about $25.  It's a Baldinette, an
early-1950s folder for 35mm film by the German firm of Balda-Werk.  The
lens is the 50/3.5 Baldinar.  This camera was offered with a choice of 
several different lenses in its day.

It's in great condition and everything works.  I don't really have to do any
thing to restore it for a change. I took a chance on a seller who was not 
too familiar with cameras.  Sometimes this can produce nice bargains.

The camera came with a little Gossen clip-on light meter which also works
and I'll probably sell that.  It should return about half what I spent.  Maybe
more.







The film wind knob on this camera is on the bottom, a little
bit like some of the Kodak Retina cameras which it was made 
to compete with.  One odd thing is that the shutter release 
button is on the left side when you hold the camera horizontally.


----------



## jbylake (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks great!  Good find:thumbup:

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 21, 2009)

I have an old Kodak bellows 35mm that looks very much like that, my dad bought it brand new many years ago....


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 21, 2009)

Did you trying shooting with it?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 21, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> Did you trying shooting with it?


 
You probably mean him, but for me, I have used mine many times over the years. It was the camera I learned to shoot on after I outgrew my Kodak Brownie box camera when I was a youngun.

Still would take nice shots, but mostly just a collector's item now, something of sentimental value.


----------



## compur (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, it's not my most convenient 35mm camera, I'll say that. 

It's got all of 3 shutter speeds, the tiniest viewfinder, a left handed release 
and you must use 3 separate controls between each frame in the right 
sequence or it won't shoot.

It also took me a while to figure out how to re-wind film at the end of a roll. 
(I think  German camera engineers love to design hidden features.) The
film advance knob pulls out away from the body to release the re-wind -- clever.


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 22, 2009)

Neat find. Congrats!


----------

